# Skipper's Aventures - Week 25 Stealth Approach



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 25
​*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha only Capt. Skipper could be so bold to land on the White House lawn, even the President salutes him with the new call sign of SKIPPER ONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

That is so cute! I love it that his little helmet is resting beside him.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice little plane, I see Skipper is ready for yet another top secret mission!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's*

Did he get to talk to the President? Did he get to sleep in Lincoln's bed?
Did he get safely by the Secret Service. ? Did he get to play with the 2 girls?
Can he take a Fair Lady Budgie for a ride in that fancy plane? He Is ever so handsome!
All the ladies must be calling to talk to him!!!!

Have fun Skipper, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I cannot believe this photo has made it to the public eye. For many months now the covert world has been buzzing with new's of a new "Drone" that has been spotted in many different hotspot's in the world. All government's have sworn to know nothing about it, and now we see the truth revealed. Colonel Skip Skipperson, and his "Bond" designed stealth fighter/recon jet. With our boy Skip working directly for the oval office, all I can say is "rest easy free world, rest easy".....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



Haha only Capt. Skipper could be so bold to land on the White House lawn, even the President salutes him with the new call sign of SKIPPER ONE! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Thanks! - Skipper One sends his best regards!



Mikey Did It said:



That is so cute! I love it that his little helmet is resting beside him.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Nedra 



aluz said:



Nice little plane, I see Skipper is ready for yet another top secret mission! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, aluz -- TS/SCI/NOFORN Missions are Skipper's specialty



Jo Ann said:



Did he get to talk to the President? Yes 
Did he get to sleep in Lincoln's bed? No, he wasn't there overnight
Did he get safely by the Secret Service. ? Of course. 
Did he get to play with the 2 girls? No, he had no time for fun and games. 
Can he take a Fair Lady Budgie for a ride in that fancy plane? That's classified information, ma'am.
He Is ever so handsome! Thank you
All the ladies must be calling to talk to him!!!! Skipper has had to hire an answering service to handle his calls. 

Have fun Skipper, Jo Ann:budge:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jo Ann! 



jonah said:



I cannot believe this photo has made it to the public eye. For many months now the covert world has been buzzing with new's of a new "Drone" that has been spotted in many different hotspot's in the world. All government's have sworn to know nothing about it, and now we see the truth revealed. Colonel Skip Skipperson, and his "Bond" designed stealth fighter/recon jet. With our boy Skip working directly for the oval office, all I can say is "rest easy free world, rest easy".....

Click to expand...

 It is amazing someone managed to get this photo and I'm truly surprised it was published. :wow:

Skip has sworn to support, defend and protect against all enemies, foreign and domestic and has stated the fact the photo was published will have NO ill effect on his future missions. 

Thank you for the vote of confidence in Skip's abilities, Randy. :thumbsup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skipper now you are at the White House wow. Did you get to go out with the President's daughter? Did you get to sit at the head of the table and have dinner with the President.. You are a very exciting little budgie..Oh by way what was the secret mission you had to do at the White House Mister Skipper....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

LynandIndigo said:


> Skipper now you are at the White House wow.
> Did you get to go out with the President's daughter? *There was no time for such frivolity*
> Did you get to sit at the head of the table and have dinner with the President. *I sat at the President's right hand during dinner*
> You are a very exciting little budgie.
> Oh by way what was the secret mission you had to do at the White House Mister Skipper. *If I told you that it would no longer be secret. *


*Thanks for your comments, Lyn!*


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Isn't Skipper just the best at everything?

I love seeing his adventures.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Juhi said:



Isn't Skipper just the best at everything?

I love seeing his adventures.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Juhi! :hug:*


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> With our boy Skip working directly for the oval office, all I can say is "rest easy free world, rest easy".....


I did sleep extra-soundly last night.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like he is interviewing for air force one pilot


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SkyBluesMommy said:



I did sleep extra-soundly last night.

Click to expand...

 I'm glad Skipper's efforts are paying off for you Julie! 



kcladyz said:



Looks like he is interviewing for air force one pilot 

Click to expand...

 We'll never know for sure since the information is classified. *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I see now that some of his adventures/missions are strictly confidential,now that Skipper is offerring his services to the US President!And that's a really cool plane,too bad that further information is classified!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I would love to see Peachy included in one of his adventures. :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



I see now that some of his adventures/missions are strictly confidential,now that Skipper is offerring his services to the US President!And that's a really cool plane,too bad that further information is classified!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Despina! 



kcladyz said:



I would love to see Peachy included in one of his adventures. :budgie:

Click to expand...

 I'll keep that in mind, Heidi -- thanks! *


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

After all even James Bond has a beautiful side kick


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I came on especially to follow this week's thrilling adventure! Firstly I love the photo of Scooter in the blue cap in your avatar - he is adorable..

Secondly, I hope Mr President booked an appointment with Skipper - after all he is a very busy important bird!

Did Skipper get up to mischief with Bo and Sunny (pet dogs)?


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Skipper is so cute here with his chubby cheeks


----------

